# Garage Build and Floor paint question



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

So this was a bit more than just a garage. I had an big old shed/barn falling down in the garden full of junk. So with a modified barn kit I've got this new building which i'm really happy with.

My question concerns epoxy floor paint. I had a 60mm fibre screed put down and it will be about six weeks before I attempt putting down the sealer and paint. One of the brands I've looked at specifies a 13C minimum temperature and i'm not sure it will be that warm at the end of the month when I plan to do the job. Anyone had experience of putting down two pack in the winter?

Anyway, here's some pictures, first the old one

















All down and disposed of (don't ask how much the asbestos roof cost to be carted away










Each post needed a ton of concrete for a footing, to keep the building inspector happy









recycled the old dwarf wall blocks into the new soakaway









Kit arrives and easiest to crane it over the wall









Just like a giant meccano kit









Then just heave it up and bolt it together. Well, the dog thought it was easy









Staddle stones arrive from the quarry ready to mount the oak posts









Bit of mission creep as decided to redo the concrete apron and put in a surface water drain so I can wash down without flooding the hard standing area









Marked out and some type1 down









Cladding the outside with a lining felt inside









Had to use a Cemtex roofing sheet, similar looking to what was on before to comply with planning









View down the veranda









Screed going down, amazing team did 180sq m in four hours









Finished job from the front, 









and from the side









very pleased with the end result and thanks for looking.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kin hell. Some work there and some cost too im sure. Well done. Looks superb.


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow nice huge barn.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

that's bloody huge, and quite nice too. love the front and side verandas.


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

jenks said:


> that's bloody huge, and quite nice too. love the front and side verandas.


sadly I won't be able to fill it all with cars, wife has a few ideas of her own...


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Holy cow how big is that!! lol  Nice job!


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

That's how big I should have built mine, that's huge!


Carl


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

Ducky said:


> Holy cow how big is that!! lol  Nice job!


Actually it's a third smaller than before! Now 27m x 11m


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

That is brilliant! Your garden is lovely too!!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm not jealous, me, no, do I look jealous? Well I'm not, not at all. Okay I'm really really jealous I'd love a space like that. 
Looks great fella, very nice indeed.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

This looks amazing. I'd actually love to be in the dog house with the mrs and set up camp in there lol.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

If it were me, it use a hygrohood to ensure the screed was properly dry before applying the floor finish. Lot of water went into that screed.

You may need some background heating, but I have coated up our yard floor in winter and it went ok. I can't recall it being very cold. 

Very mild Weather currently - if it's dry, it's prob still warm enough now ?

Nice project.

(Ps surprised the hi-ab chaps would offload with overhead cables in proximity &#55357;&#56835


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

That is truly stunning .


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

Fabulous garage space and a gorgeous building. The overheads look to be away from the hiab but walking on the load for slinging without fall protection would be a huge no no in work.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Fabulous result !!!!!


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow what an amazing garage, it's 3 times larger than my bungalow lol. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Farqui (Jun 24, 2014)

Pwarr, what a terrific project. It looks amazing, well done.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, just wow


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

Obsessed Merc said:


> If it were me, it use a hygrohood to ensure the screed was properly dry before applying the floor finish. Lot of water went into that screed.
> 
> You may need some background heating, but I have coated up our yard floor in winter and it went ok. I can't recall it being very cold.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I've been in touch with Rawlins the specialist paint manufacturers and they've supplied some tech sheets on two products that appear to be good for the job. Both allow the concrete to continue to dry off, first a 404 sealer and then 303 epoxy two pack paint (two coats). The floor will have had six weeks to dry by the time I apply it. It says it is fine to apply at temperatures down to 3C. I'll let you know how I get on in a few weeks time.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow !


----------



## spitandpolish (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks fantastic!
Have you decided what to do about lighting yet?


----------



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow, dream garage..... For the floor why not rent a space heater for a couple of days, pre heat for a day before, paint then leave it heating for a couple of days. I am assuming with all that work it will be insulated? If so install a wood burner.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

You have gone the right route by seeking advice from the paint manufacturer.

Basically they should be able to custom supply you what you need as the quantity of catalyst / hardener could be increased to give faster curing at lower temps. The downside to this is the worktime is reduced.

As with anything it is a trade off, cure too fast and the finish may be compromised.

If you can at all put off the work until late spring, this would be the ideal, but it's not essential if the paint supplier gives the go ahead.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

nobbles said:


> Wow, dream garage..... For the floor why not rent a space heater for a couple of days, pre heat for a day before, paint then leave it heating for a couple of days. I am assuming with all that work it will be insulated? If so install a wood burner.


Trying to over dry things is not always a good idea.

Ventillation (on dry days!) is key here....


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

organisys said:


> Trying to over dry things is not always a good idea.
> 
> Ventillation (on dry days!) is key here....


Thanks for that, I tend to agree, it's too large an area to heat effectively- ventilation on the other hand will not be a problem


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

spitandpolish said:


> Looks fantastic!
> Have you decided what to do about lighting yet?


Plenty of fluorescents and power points planned, any other suggestions?


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Top man cave.


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

Update

After much research (ok, the first company I found on the internet) I ordered the Rawlings epoxy system, with two pack sealant and two pack grey paint.

Rather expensive but I felt the guys there knew their stuff.

So, after six week drying off period I masked where needed and cut in the edges










and mixed up the two packs with the drill and rollered the sealer on










left a day to dry and then first coat of the grey










Found that it was getting quite sticky to use so added 10% water.










Much better to use but dried rather scabby.










So another couple of days before I could get onto it for the second coat. This gave a nice solid finish. Unfortunately the translucent sheets in the roof attract condensation that drips onto the floor and stained the paint. Not a major issue as I had saved some for this eventuality and I'll touch it up later.










a fair amount of rubbish to clear up and then a trim up round the edges.










bit of a delay on the electrics atm but waiting for the electrician to get back to me. So that's it for now


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet space!


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

thats an amazing space :doublesho

id love something that size, while'st i have the space for it, i think id end up living in it when the wife found out 

subscribed


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

If you are getting condensation now, consider a ventillation fan somewhere, maybe in the end wall, up near the roof apex, should help. 

Otherwise you may find you always have a problem..


----------



## Hazza197 (Dec 14, 2013)

Such a nice space! It's going to look amazing once finished, sub'd to this thread.


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

Very late update, but have now pretty much completed the project. I had to wait some time for the electricians, and then was away for a couple of months earlier in the year, so everything took longer than anticipated (familiar story?). 
Anyway, plenty of fluorescents and sockets later, I decided to line the inside with OSB board. First up, I put some insulation in










then began the epic task of lining the whole lot out



















also put in water supply to both ends










always the fiddly bits that take the time










and now I've got most of it tidied and finally got my little collection where I can get at them










and some Swissvax goodies that normally hide in a case










Now all I need is a car...


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Are you going to paint it at all?
Will make it much much nicer to work in.


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

No but I'm looking out for some posters to liven it up.


----------



## Mark Evison (Aug 16, 2011)

Great space. Something I'm sure everyone on here would love


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, a couple of wrinkles to sort out but pretty much there, and makes keeping the cars clean a pleasure.


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow, that's bigger than my whole garden.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks good, wish I had a space like that, one question though are you going to insulate the roof?


----------



## benjesmith1705 (Sep 27, 2011)

looks amazing bud good work


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

I have massive man cave envy!! Looks great. If I had that kind of space I think I would definitely get a four post lift.


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

JR1982 said:


> Looks good, wish I had a space like that, one question though are you going to insulate the roof?


Not at the moment, budget well and truly bust already, but always something I could do retrospectively.


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

justinio said:


> I have massive man cave envy!! Looks great. If I had that kind of space I think I would definitely get a four post lift.


See above :lol:


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Hows the floor paint holding up ? 

I'm looking at painting the floor in a few weeks time on my new build and am undecided which brand to go for.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Am interested in how the two pack paint holds up once a car has scuffed it up a bit. 

My painter friend tells me when he paints concrete floors out here in Cyprus it soon flakes due to the fact that they tend not to put a damp proof membrane under garage floors here? 

He recommended just clear sealer?


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

dabhand said:


> Hows the floor paint holding up ?
> 
> I'm looking at painting the floor in a few weeks time on my new build and am undecided which brand to go for.


Yes I'd be interested too, planning mine for March (ish ?) when its a bit warmer.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

I have a double garage and have problems getting paint to bond on one side (concrete was laid in two halves). I had sealed it with Feb Clear. I think I am going to have to use tiles. Or just leave it - but it doesn't look great.


----------

